# Journal from hobbiton



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well a new year and a new journal. Like to start a fresh when there is a new target to be achieved otherwise the information can get lost.

So plans for this year. Well bodybuilding wise we are aiming for the BNBF southern on the 12th of June and the NPA show in Taunton.Last years was mid July so finger crossed it will be about the same this year.

Training wise I do Monday , Wednesday and Friday. Quads and hams get hit every Friday and the upper body gets split over Back and Calves, Shoulder and triceps and chest and biceps which I rotate through the other 2 days. Not conventional but it works as well as anything else I have done.

I alternate between heavy weeks and higher rep weeks with supersets and drop sets etc.

At the moment I am doing cardio 5 days a week at 30 minutes as a starting point.

Diet is the same as last year but at this point I have just added a few extra carbs at this point so we have room for change later on. Its also not so much of a shock after the Christmas break.

Today was my first heavy session back from Christmas break and I did

CHEST AND BICEPS

Incline barbell bench

70kg x 8

70kg x 5

flat flys

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

flat smiths press

70kg x 8

70kg x 5

As you can see not much of a presser but I will keep fighting on improving them.

EZ bar curls ( I count the bars as 10kg)

50kg x 10

50kg x 8

hammers

22kg x 10

22kg x 8

alternate dumbell curls

14kg x 8

14kg x 8

All done in 40 minutes.

Took a bit of getting used to training at 6.30am but I will snap back into it shortly enough.

I have a blog

Scott Galton's Blog

I will post any pics etc up there as it easier than getting them on a forum.

Supps I use for the prep are

Extreme whey

Extreme pro 6

creatine some times monohydrate or kr evo

Extreme glutamine complex


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

I have been very lucky that my parents have given me enough money to book 3 sports massages, so I have one lined up for Saturday. Really in need as Im pretty tight across the shoulders and traps. Going to get the wife booked in as well as she is having some problems with her right shoulder.

Enjoying breaking myself in slowly this week as I feel really full of energy for things.

Have a weekend away in Cardiff at the end of the month, kind of a belated anniversary trip. Other than that should be quite as everything happens at once, Anniversary,Jans birthday, Christmas and car mot/service. Glad they are all out of the way for another year Grin


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

GALTONATOR said:


> I have been very lucky that my parents have given me enough money to book 3 sports massages, so I have one lined up for Saturday. Really in need as Im pretty tight across the shoulders and traps.


Do you do any stretching as part of your routine...and by that I mean the real agressive facial stretching?

This is a much cheaper way to offset tightness in bodyparts


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

When I was a soldier and come home on leave from the likes of Bosnia, my girlfriend who did massage, gave me a good head to toe, and until you have had a good massage you wouldn't appreciate, how good you feel after, I am not even talking sexual, the stress that was released was amazing, I thanked her in kind, for the following 14 days!!!!


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Neil R said:


> Do you do any stretching as part of your routine...and by that I mean the real agressive facial stretching?
> 
> This is a much cheaper way to offset tightness in bodyparts


Hello Neil

Thanks for dropping in. Yes i do the extreme stretching which helps a fair bit but i get these really big knots around my shoulders which over time just get worse and worse


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

freddee said:


> When I was a soldier and come home on leave from the likes of Bosnia, my girlfriend who did massage, gave me a good head to toe, and until you have had a good massage you wouldn't appreciate, how good you feel after, I am not even talking sexual, the stress that was released was amazing, I thanked her in kind, for the following 14 days!!!!


A real sports massage is a kind of please and pain thing but your right extremely releaxing


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yesterdays leg session was tentative in starting as Id had a bit of a break and wasn't sure where I was at strength or form wise.

5 mins on the cross trainer to get everything nice and warm would do this in the week but time doesn't permit

Lying hamstring curls

couple of warm ups

30kg x 11

30kg x 9

romainian deads dont lock out at the top

2 warm ups

140kg x 10

140kg x 10

Leg extensions

3 warm ups 50 reps, 20 reps, 10 reps

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

Back squats

bar x20

60kgx 15

100kg x 10

140kg x 10 last couple of reps were a bit rough

180kg x 3

front squats

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

abs and then done

Had chat to a lad who is doing the teen class in the BNBF southern he is impressive already, I could only dream of abs like hes got


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Had a great weekend with the little lady. I had a sports massage Saturday which has done me the world of good. I have to use a tennis ball on my shoudler which look odd. Other than that we went for a nice long walk on the beach yesterday.

Training this am was SHOULDERS, TRI AND TRAPS

DUMBELL SHOUDLER PRESS

COUPLE OF WARM UP SETS

30KG X 8

26KG X 7

Not that happy with my form on these needs bit of work

Seated laterals

16kg x 10

16kg x 8

bent laterals

14kg x 12

14kg x 10

Triceps pushdown

2 warm ups

30kg x 10

30kg x11

overhead dumbell ext

26kg x 10

26kg x 8

cg bench

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

barbell shrugs

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

Did some stretching after and then off to work

Trying brown rice as my carb source at work this week. Used to have problems digesting cold brown rice so see how this goes


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

What better way to start the day than back and calves training

Chins

3 sets 10,8,6

Tried t bar rows but the no lifting end wouldn't stay put even with a big dumbell on the end

bent over rows

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

Deads

150kg x 8

150kg x6

Standing calf on the smiths

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

seated calfs on the smith

150kg x 10 rp10 rp10 as short of time

Not a bad session need to get the cv up to apr again as i was really breathinghard after the deads

Scott Galton - Legs from hell! Now has a blog instead of the gallery so I can upload pictures and other nuggets of information to that and I will write a weekly update about how things are going really in life and stuff.

I also have a banner if anyone would be so kind to link me from their site Grin


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well Thursdays are always a bit of a quite day for me. I find it a bit of a null day. Coupled with the fact that for some reason I was awake a lot in the night means I'm looking forward to the next cup of coffee!!!!

This week my meal 5 or tea time meals have been ace and from the Sally Bee books

Monday I had Aromatic chicken, last night was meatballs,tonight is chicken rissoto parcels and I think tomorrow I will do her turkey kebab receipe. I like training at early door it meals I have all my evenings free to relax a bit, well update my blog with pictures and cook lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

scott send me your banner..

i forgot to link your site in..

i might even stick it on my index if you register

lol that way i can keep an eye on your form :wink:


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello Cal all registerd on English muscle. Thanks mate


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank chaps all input very welcome and I am weighing up what to do and when to do it. Cost/ benefits need to be weighed up.

Today being Friday I trained legs

Leg ext

ss

seated hamstring curls

reps were 50, 30, 20, 10 with a tripple drop

Dumbell sldl x20 2 sets

ss

glute ham raises 10 2 sets

Plate loaded leg press

250kg x 20 rp10 rp 10 rp 10

150kg x 50

Quad set on the smith

lunge left leg, lunge right leg, feet touching squat, feet wide squat 1 set did that twice total 80 reps Grin

Did abs and done


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

This morning was Chest and Biceps high reps style

Felt full of energy.

Incline dumbell flys

16kg x 20,11,11,8 10seconds rest inbetween sets

straight into

Incline dumbell press

30kg x10

24kg x10

then a superset of

flat press machine

pec dec

incline press machine

dips

10 reps per exercise and 2 rounds

Biceps

monbeef curls went a bit light but nice burn

double dumbell curls

12kg x 11 rp 10

hammer rope curls

1 set tripple drop

1 set 30 reps

Nice workout and if my biceps and chest looked like this unpumpped Id be well chuffed Grin


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Not much going on today. One of the reps at work bought me back some crystal light from a trip which was very nice. I love the stuff. Other than that just a normal day in Hobbiton


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Half way through the week and Im feeling good. Still manging to digest brown rice which is good. Just give me another option with carbs and its easy to cook and very cheap.

Shoulders, triceps and traps

Standing laterals

1st set started heavy then did drops all the way down the rack

2nd set started light and did 10 reps ups the rack till I couldn't get the reps

SMITHs front press with dead stop at the bottom

60kg x 8

60kg x 6

cable laterals

cable front raises

top pully rear delts

low pully rear delts

that's one set non stop 12 reps per excercise and I did that twice

rope pushdowns

4 sets of 20 reps upping weight each time

over head rope ext

ss

1 arm reverse pushdown

did that twice

smith front shrug

smiths back shrug

cable upright row

All back to back did that three time making sure the reps were not bouncing as can happen with trap training

All good and felt pretty good and full after that, bit of leanness coming through and I'm not suffering or hungry


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Fridays legs session

Started off with hams

Lying hamstring curls

30kg x 10

35kg x6

30kg x8

Romanian deads

160kg x 8

160kg x 6

180kg x 6

Leg Ext

20kg x 20 reps x sets just to get the knees warm

Back squats

warmed up doing the bar,then60kg,100kg,

140kg x 6

180kg x 4 tried a 5th but had to be helped out of the bottom position

140kg x 8

100kg x 15

I my form didn't click as I would like hence the extra sets as I wanted to get my form back on track

Fronts

100kg x 4 to heavy

80kg x 8

80kg x 7

Not 100% clicking with the form today. I tried to be a bit more explosive on the positive and it only served to make the set feel rushed. Im going back to my normal reps cadence.

Hit abs for a bit and was done

10 glutamine complex and a build and recover and I was done

Well today I am feeling a quad burn like I have not felt for ages. Those extra sets on the squats have really hit deep into the tissue. I hope to be able to walk by Thursday as I will be hitting legs at an 6.30 am due to a little trip away


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

had a nice chilled weekend. Went for a good 5 mile walk yesterday which was painful at the time but it's got rid of some doms in my legs

Today was back and calves

dumbell pullovers

ss

rope cable rows

30 reps of each 2 sets

reverse grip pulldowns

triple drop sets

wide grip pulldown

40kg x 10

50kg x10

60kg x 10

no rest

low row machine it has two arms

1 straight set

1 quadruple drop

2 sets of hyper ext

standing calf raise on smith

1 set 30 reps

2ns sets 21's ouch

3rd set drop set with peak contatction

dumbell seated calves

ss

standing calves raise with body weight 40 reps each

Nice session which I really felt


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Seem like its birthdays galore this month, managed to not be tempted by the cake. If i have one bit i just want to eat it all so best to stay away.

Chest and biceps

incline bench press

75kg x 6

75kg x 5 dropped to 70kg for a couple more reps

flat dumbell bench

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

incline fly

22kg x 9

22kg x 6

ez bar curl

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

alt dumbell curls

20kg x 8

20kg x 6

hammers

24kg x 8

24kg x8

Feeling pretty strong at them moment so all good


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Today I had to train legs at the mainstream place early doors.

leg ext

ss

seated hamstring curls

reps 50,30,20,10

pin leg press

150kg x 15 five drops

dumbell sldl

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

walking lunges

two lengths of the gym

tried a set of squats on the smith but I was done in


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Galt do you think the extensions at high reps help with definition of the quads, I do extensions twice a week at the moment, at reasonably high weight and good form but work to around 15 reps max, but I would like more seperation in the quad area, and am looking for answers.....


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

i think size plus low body fat gets you the cuts really . I do them high reps to get my knees working lol but hey they might add a bit


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm back from Cardiff for a very nice weekend away with Jan. Bit of belated anniversary celebration for us. Tried to eat clean but had some welsh cakes and a nice curry. So all in all not a complete pig fest but had some nice food in there.

This is the week last year I started my prep so this week I will be doing cardio six days a week and have gone onto the plan from last year. Will see the chap hopefully soon. If not might get his ex wife to have a butchers at me on Friday to see what she recons.

Today I trained Shoulders, triceps and trap

DUMBELL PRESS

30KG X 12

30KG X 10

Those are a good 3-4 rep improvements on last time

seated laterals

16kg x 10

20kg x 6

bent laterals

16kg x 10

16kg x 7

pushdowns

30kg x 10

30kg x 12

reverse grip smiths bench

50kg x 10

70kg x 6

smith shrug

130kg x 10

130kg x 8

Nice strong session must have been the break away doing me good


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yesterday was not very eventful really. My best man came round for a chat in the evening.

This morning was back and abs meant to be calves but what I wanted was taken

Chins

me x8

me x8

me x 6

dumbell rows

38kg x10

40kg x 10

42kg x 8

focused on form with these as I have a tendency to cheat to much

deads

150kg x 8

170kg x 6

should have done two sets at 170kg but I tend to be a bit cautious at 6am

abs were

rope crunches and leg raises 4 sets of each


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well today started well when the boss didn't show up for work Grin

Legs just by way of a change

Warmed up with the x trainers for 5 minutes

Lying hamstring curls

30kgx10

30kgx 9

35kg x 6

leg ext

70kg x 15

70kg x 12

Deads of a Romanian nature

140kgx12

160kg x 7

160kg x 8

squats

140kg x 10

160kg x 6

140kg x 8

leg press

300kg x 13

300kg x 12

My left knee was sore before I started the workout which didn't bode well. Got a little pain from it but nothing to much. Going to get the sports massage guy to have a look and see what he thinks.

Now the diet is full on prep mode I have my lock and lock ready for tomorrow and the spuds are cooling. I have had to ditch the brown rice. It might be a bit easier to prep than sweet potatoes but I just feel bloated by it if I use it as my main carb source. Its ok once a day but any more and it's not nice


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hope everyone had great weekend. Had a sports massage Saturday and went for a nice long walk yesterday with the wife.It's great being out just the two of us we can have a good chat, no distractions.

Up at 5 to get cardio and breaky done before I hit the weights. Realized this morning that I will be getting up at 4.45 in a couple of weeks when 45 minutes sessions kick in!!!! I still get nearly 7 hours sleep with that so should be ok and it's only a couple of days a week when I hit the gym early. The other days I can lye in till 5 lol

Chest and Biceps

30 degree dumbell fly

ss

dumbell press

2 sets 20 reps on the flys then 10-12 on the press

flat press machine

drops set 30 reps in total

pec dec

drops 30 reps

did that twice

incline dumbell curls

3 sets of 20 reps back to back upping the weight each set

1 set of 20 rest paused

cable curls

1 quadruple drop

1 set 20 reps

cable hammers

1 set quadruple drop

abs at the end


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Shoulders, tris and traps

Cable laterals behind the back

ss

chest supported rear delt raises

2 sets 20 reps per exercise

machine press

50kg x 9 rp 8 rp 5 triple drop set

heavy partial laterals

ss

standard laterals

2 supersets 10 reps each

rope push downs

30 reps

20 reps

10 reps then tripple drop

skip extensions like a lying tri ext

2 sets 20 reps

kick backs

60 reps

dumbell shrugs

40kg x 20 then 3 drops

All done and dusted in 40 minutes


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Had a great workout today with Pete "the bull" Bullard at AREA 51. Nice gym very good kit and a great place to train hard.

You will have to bear with me on this one as I can t remember the weigth or the reps on certain excercises

we started on squats

We added a plate each side up to 4 plate a side. I got a double and I think Pete got 5

Plate loaded leg presses were next

I think we did one set at 350 and one at 400 but I could a be a little out on the weight

The lying hamstring curls

3 sets

sldl

2 working sets

Seated calf raises for me as I had never used a proper seated calf raise before. Nice feeling much better than the smiths machine

Pete super setted calf press and seated calf raise.

That was that. Really good training session. Makes a huge difference training with a like minded person and someone stronger than me.

A nice day of rest tomorrow and then back on Monday. I fancy a go at the how many reps can I get with my bodywieght challenge. I wont time it but I will only give myself until I have to let go of the bar


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Quick update of todays back and calves workout

Reverse grip pulldowns

ss

low row machine

1st set 10 reps on each

2nd set drop set 5 drops on each

barbell row

ss

pullover with a dumbell

1st set 15 reps on each

2nd set 12 reps on each

deads

70kg x 20 just a bit of a play really hams are still sore from Saturday

calf press

50kg x 20 reps

strech

70kg x 20 reps

strech

90kg x 20 reps

strech

110kg x 20 reps rest paused

dumbells on knees seated calf raise

40kg dumbells x 30 reps

I know i did a bit of calfs on Saturday but I usually hit them with back so thats what I did


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Chest and biceps

Incline bench

80kg x 5 new pb

70kg x 6

flat fly

22kg x 8

22kg x 6

flat dumbell

30kg x 6

28kg x 6

seated alternate dumbell curl

20kg x 8

20kg x 6

ez bar curls

50kg x8

50kg x 6

hammers

24kg x 10

24kg x 8

then did some rope crunches for abs

Leaning up a bit now thankfully, its a long road but when little changes start to happen its all good


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yesterdays legs session

I always warm up with a bit of cardio for legs. My knees tend to ache other wise.

Leg ext

20kg x 30

30kg x 20

40kg x 20

short rest periods, strech in between sets

Seated hamstring curls

10kgx 30

20kg x 20

30kg x 20

40kg x 20 rp

short rest periods strech inbetween sets

Glute ham raise

ss

dumbell sldl

12 reps each

3 sets

legs press

200kg x 20,20,20,20,20 varied foot placement the first 60 I stayed in the machine but needed a minute between the last 40

leg press

200kg

triple drop set 10,10,10 and real slow and deep

quad set on smith

lunge left

lunge right

close stance

wide stance

Then I had so much of a pump I though I might pop

My prep lady had a look at me and said I had really leaned out over 2 weeks so all good


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

What better way to start the week than in the gym. Well I could think of one Wink

Shoulders, tris and traps

Dumbell shoudler press

32kg x 9

30kg x 8

standing laterals

20kg x 7

18kg x 10

rear delt bent laterals

14kg x 8

14kg x8

pushowns

30kg x 11

35kg x 9

reverse grip bench dead stop at the bottom

50kg x 10

50kg x 9

overhead ez bar ext

30kg x 11

30kg x 9

smith shrug

145kgx 10

145kg x 9

Nice workout and a bonus that i'm on the last knotch of my belt Grin Mainly due to the fact that carbs bloat me a bit, so lower carbs = less bloat.

Just started the last series of lost today


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Back and calves today,

Gym had a couple of people in, I happily give up an hours sleep to train at 6.30 am rather than train at 6pm. The gym is quite, I can just get my head down, train and go home. I do miss the odd person that I used to say hello to.

Chins

me x8

mex8

me x7

dumbell rows

42kg x 10

42kg x 10

42kg x 8

Like to feeling more than bent over rows but thats as heavy as this gyms dumbells go so might have to go back to bent over rows

deads

50kg x 10

90kg x 10

130kg x 10

160kg x 8

180kg x 3

calf press

150kg x 6

150kg x6

150kg x 6

Happy with the deads. They have amt on the floor as it's on a mazanine and I would prefer to do deads on a more solid floor if Im honest.

Been adding in cod as a protein source a little this week and I can eat it cold. The only thing about fish is the blinking bones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

GALTONATOR said:


> Been adding in cod as a protein source a little this week and I can eat it cold. The only thing about fish is the blinking bones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 yes bones are very annoying. have you tried the fresh cobbler from Asda? they have a no bones promise. i haven't had any with bones yet.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

hello mate, not tried that as i have heard its farmed in Vietnam and for some reason I don't trust them


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Got some tilapia in the end, lets eat like a pro lol

Yesterday was a nice heavy legs session

BACK SQUATS

BAR X 20

60KG X 20

100KG X 20

160KG X9

160KG X 5

FRONT SQUATS

70KG X 10

80KG X 10

80KG X10

LEG EXT

70KG X 12

60KG X 12

LYING HAM CURL

15KG X 20

20KG X 15

35KG X 6

30KG X 8

SLDL

BAR X20

60KG X 15

140KG X 10

140KG X 8

140KG X 10

Did some abs and that was that. Squats felt immense right in the groove.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well another weekend has flown by. Saturday was a little trip up to Southampton so Jan could get some presents for people and yesterday we went looking for paint. The joys of being a grown up

Chest and biceps

Incline dumbell press

40kg x 8 then 4 drops sorry can't remember the weights it was early lol

Pec dec

35kg x 20

ss

flat press machine

40kg x 20

pec dec 20 reps

ss

incline press machine 15 reps

ss

dips x 12 reps

straight bar cable curls

4 sets of 20 reps upping the weight each time. The last set turned out to be a rest pause set

dumbell hammer curls

14kg x 10

12kg x 10

10kg x 10

8kg x 10

6kg x 10

4kg x10

one set and it burned like hell

Then 5 sets of rope crunches for abs


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

First off I had a meet up with the chap that prepped me last year.

Good points, thicker all over,traps are improved not as porky Grin

bad points I have and extra 20 mins of cardio in the pm. No big deal really I will get on the bike between meals 5-6 so about 7.30-8ish while the soaps are on lol

Training today was

SHOULDERS TRAPS AND TRICEPS

Seated dumbell press

34kg x 7 new pb then 3 drops

cable laterals

ss

bents rear cable laterals

2 supersets of 20 reps per arm, per excercise

seated dumbell laterals

10kg x10,10,10 5 breaths in between

bent laterals

10kg x 20

rope pushdowns

3 sets 20,20,20 upped weight each set

overhead dumbell ext

ss

rope kick backs

2 sets 10 reps each

dumbell shrugs

ss

cable shrugs

15 reps each

So thats that really first pm cardio tonight


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

have an informal chat this afternoon with a company so had to blast legs at 6.30am

legs ext

ss

seated hamstring curls

4 sets 20 reps up 10kg each time

legs press

20,20,20 1 minutes rest

dumbell SLDL

3 SETS of 20

walking lunges

2 lengths of the gym walk way

lunge ups

2 sets of 20

Thats all folks


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

been reading your journal for a while now ...

very interesting ...

did you eat anything before this mornings leg training?

and did training legs this early in the day effect the effort you could put in?

just curious, i have only done cardio in the morning


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Did your legs session from the 26th today

Didn't manage the 2 sets at 160 (did 140 instead)

Added an extra set of leg extensions and did seated calfs instead of abs

But my legs are definately warm!


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello mate

I had 50g of oats and the same of extreme whey, kr evo and glutamine complex

To be honest I feel as strong at 6am as i do at 6pm now but it took a fair bit of getting used to lol

Glad your enjoying the leg session. It covers all the bases


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

my hams are very sore

sitting back on the decline bench was painful today!

enjoyed your article on bb.com too


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks mate. Just nice to know that some one read it and liked it. Took me ages lol

Had a nice family weekend. Jans sister, brother in law and the kids came over Saturday and yesterday and we did a bit of house stuff yesterday and managed to catch my parents home, they want to come to the show in June which would be exciting for me. Really nice to have the weekends as I switch off from being in the cometitive frame of mind. I still eat my meals and do my cardio but don't get to caught up in thinking about it to much.

The chat on Friday was informal but went well. It would be abit of a change and I might have to take a step back but sometimes you have to do that to take a leap forward. Hopefully they will find a job there for me lol

Up bright and early for back and calves today

Tri set of

reverse grip pulldowns

row machine

vertical traction machine

I ended up doing two warm up roatations and 3 working the reps on the working were 10,10,10

the second tri set was

hyper ext

low cable row with the rope

straight arm pulldowns

3 sets and the reps were 20,10 with a pause and 15

nice feeling after that session for back

calves were

standing calves in the smith

seated dumbell calves

standing bodyweight raises

reps were

20, 20,20 and I did that twice

Nice workout got through it quick and I do believe my abs are coming through already, they cam in last, last year. I think the the scale could be deceptive this year as I have put on a bit of muscle. The prep guy said last week that he doesn't care what the scale says he just wants me looking right


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Lat night Jan cooked so I got in my cardio while she was doing that so I had a really nice long evening to chill which was very nice indeed. She made a little roast with chicken breast and 1 kal spray on the spuds so all diet food but very tasty

Got my tilapia defrosting for tomorrows food and a nice bit of minced beef for tea.

chest and biceps this morning

Incline bench

80kg x 6 last rep was a little assisted

70kg x 5

I have proven my point on this excercise now and as I mostly train solo i'm switching to dumbells for inclines

Flat press machine

60kg x 8

60kg x 7

60kg x 6

incline flys

18kg x 8

18kg x 8

18kg x 8

ez curls

50kg x8

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

hammers

22kg x 8

22kg x 8

22kg x 10

rope crunches to finish

My strength is off a little maybe 1 or 2 reps but nothing to worry about. I will be taking the last week in March as a deload on weight training. As last year I tried to go all out for 6 months and it didn't really work to well. So 2 more weeks of this then a delaod where i will just do push, pull and legs


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Legs today

No spotters I trust around so all solo

SQUATS

BAR X 20

60KGX20

100KGX20

140KG X 12

150KG X 10

FRONTS

100KG X 8

100KG X 8

60KG X 15 just felt like doing this so i did

leg ext

60kg x15

60kg x 12

lying hamstring curls

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 10

sldl

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

140kg x 8

140kg x6

then did some abs

Nice and quick for me on legs 1hour. Felt pretty good, must admit no risk taking from me but still looking to get strong sessions in


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Had a nice little weekend which was quite chilled, ate my food as per normal and had a sports massage Saturday. These are really helping with how well I feel I really dont have any nagging injuries at all.

Shoulders,triceps and traps

Smiths press

70kg x 10

70kg x 8

70kg x 7

dumbell laterals

16kg x 10

16kg x 9

16kg x 8

rear laterals

14kg x 10

14kg x 8

14kg x8

pushdowns

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

reverse grip bench

70kg x 9

70kg x 6

lying tri ext

30kg x 10

30kg x 8

smiths shrug

140kg x10

140kg x 8

Had a bit of a rush at then end but still got everything done I needed to


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

had my asthma review today all good, peak flow 550.

The appointment wasn' till 9 so I had a walk around town in the sunshine, it was really nice.

Gone back to my old standby on the fish front. The coley fish blocks that most supermarkets sell frozen. No bones, not much taste and easy to prepair


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Back and calves today

Chins

me x10

me x8

me x7

bent over rows

90kg x 10

110kg x 8

110kg x 6

deads

130kg x10

160kg x 6

160kg x 8

calves press

150kg x 6

150kg x 6

130kg x 8

bit of light abs and thats was that really

Going to try Kris Gethins dtp training just for the next few body parts. You pick an excersie and do, 50 ,40,30,20,10 reps and then you are supposed to work your way back again but i might just go one way lol should be pump enducing


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Finally got the end of lost and the ending is ultimately disappointing but it's an ending lol

Can work my way through all my bodybuilding dvds now and rewatch the Skip longevity download.

Today is fish. Not specified but my prep guy but I like to have fish a couple of times a week. It saves on cost and seem to help me lean out


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

FRIDAYS LEGS SESSION

45 DEGREE LEG PRESS

100KG X 50

150KG X 40

200KG X 30

250KG X 20

300KG X 20

340KG X 10

380KG X 10

Started a little lo light for what I was trying to acheive

tri set

smith wide stance squats

smith narrow squats

leg ext

20 reps each excercsie, so 60 reps in all. I did that twice

Lying hamstring curls

10kg x 50

15kg x 20

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

smith lunges

10 each leg

did that twice

then streched


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Another great weekend.

Took advantage of the Hombase sale and got our paint ect for the kitchen freshen up. Sunday went for a nice 2 hour walk, I don't count this as cardio but we keep a reasonable pace and then we just relaxed in the afternoon.

This week i thought id cook my chicken breasts in the slow cooker. What a result that was. Chicken is tender and just shreds by hand. I cooked it in some good quality chicken stock. Very little clean up needed, chicken tastes nice and is moist.

This morning workout was chest and biceps

Tried Kris Gethins style

Press machine

50 reps

40 reps

30 reps

20 reps

then 1 set 20 reps rest paused not part of the plan but why not

Pec dec

1 set rest paused

bicep cable curl

50 reps

40 reps

30 reps

20 reps

20 rest paused

cable hammers

1 quadruple drop set

Then did some abs

The pump and burn was amazing, nice for a change and I will try it again for shoulders and tris on Wednesday.

This week is the last week of full boar training, next week i will take a bit of a delaod week. Still the same food, same cardio but the weights will be less


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

This morning had been a little busy. I went out to my car and I had a flat, so had to change my wheel before the gym, I was only 5 minutes late.

Dumbell press

50 reps

40 reps

30 reps

20 reps

11 reps rp 5 more

cable laterals

30 reps

20 reps

10 reps

pushdowns

50

40

30

20

12

over head cable ext

10 reps

9 reps

Dumbell shrugs

3 sets 15-10 reps

That was that really had to be quick due to the wheel issue.I am the only one in the department today so looks like i'm going to be busy


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Legs today

Warm up on x trainer and 50 reps leg ext and 20 rep lying hamstring curls

140kg x 15

150kg x 8

160kg x 4

Reasonably happy with these forms was good, strength ebbing a little. Im sure in a month or so 140kg will feel much heavier

Front squats

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 6

I go very deep on these ass to calves

Leg ext

50kg x 20

50kg x 20

Lying hamstring curls

20kg x 12

25kg x 10

30kg x 8

25kg x 10

sldl

bar x 12

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

140kg x 6

140kg x 6

Nice workout all in all , feel is endurance is ebbing a touch. Happy with the progress this week. I personally take my weight each week as a guide but it's all about the look, which is why I get Rich and Rachel to have a look once or twice a month just to get their opinion and from there they advise me what to do. But this time im chomping at the bit to shave off a few carbs or get a bit more cardio in lol. I remember how good it felt to qualify for the finals last year and I giving it 100% to get there again


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

As promissed this is me deload week as far as weight training goes, diet is still spot on as is cardio. I hope this will stop me feeling so burn't out, like last year. I expect to be tired ect but not totally destroyed like last year.

1 arm row machine

3 sets really sqeezing the reps and not to failure

lat pulldowns

3 sets squeezing not to failure

Barbell rows

3 sets tight form

dumbell curls

2 sets light sqeezing

cable concentration curl sat on the floor

2 sets sqeezing

calf press

3 sets

abs just some body weight stuff

That was that no where near failure on anything got a pump and did loads of stretching. I dont want to put of lot of demands on my recovery system but I still want to send the signal that my body need to keep hold of the muscle.

I have not got rid of the soreness from Fridays legs session, must have hit the spot


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Wednesday is did a chest shoudlers and tri workout, probably about 70% of max just to fin in with the cruise week. Got a nice pump and its working to recharge me for the next 10 weeks of blasting through, i'm really good to go for next week.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Not only back to full tilt on the weights back to work this week after last week off with the little lady. I feel really refreshed and right on track.

So up at 4.30 am for me cardio, which was a real joy lol

At the gym for 6.30am

Back and Biceps

Chins

me x10

me x 10

me x6 slow negatives

might need to add a bit of weight on me for these

bent over rows

90kg x 10

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

deads

130kg x8

160kg x 6

160kg x 8

Alternate dumbell curls

18kg x 10

18kg x 8

Across body hammers

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

That was a very nice workout to open the week with, enjoyable and pretty decent


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

CHEST AND TRIS TODAY and calves

30 degree incline dumbell press

38kg x 8

34kg x 8

38kg x 5

flat press machine

60kg x8

50kg x 10

flat dumbell fly

18kg x 10

18kg x 10

Pushdowns

30kg x 12

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

close grip bench

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

overhead ext with dumbell

22kg x 10

22kg x 8

calve press

160kg x10

160kg x 9

seated dumbell raise

34kg x 10 but held the contatction for 5 seconds each rep which burnt a bit

Looking at my condition as now adding in some posing practice every night and I think i might slightly tickle off a little bit of carbs next week, not much just a tickle


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

LEGS TODAY

BACK SQUATS

BAR X 20

60KG X 20

100KG X 20

140KG X 15

150KGX6

I have upped the reps on these just for safetys sake really. Not much to gain by blowing a knee at this point

Front Squats

80kg x 12

100kg x 6

100kg x 8

leg ext

55kg x 15

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

sldl with ez bar ala Jon Harris

80kg x 12

110kg x 8

110kg x 10

streched out and did abs

Wanted to get a sunbed in but the sun was out so sat out in a bit and we are going for a walk tomorrow and thats should give me some sunshine. I m not looking to get brown really just take off this casper the friendly ghost look


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yesterday I had a flare up of Hayfever, which made be wonder of today would pan out. I pretty blocked up but thank fully not as bad as yesterday.

Shoulders and traps today, with a bit of abbage

Smith front press

60kg x12

70kg x 12

seated laterals

16kg x 10

16kg x 11

bent over laterals

12kg x 10

12kg x 12

up right rows

30kg x12

30kg x 12

should have gone heavier but not done these for ages

dumbel shrugs

42kg x 15

42kg x 20

rope crunches supersetted with leg raises done twice. That was all the time I had before I had to go to work.

Taken a few carbs out and added in a bit more water to take a bit more off. I lost a bit of fat last week but it's time to change up a gear I feel.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Last night had a look over by the chap and lady that help me. Leaner than last year, drop a bit more carbs,get a base tan and try not to go so intense on the cardio. So I can go for evening walks if the weathers agreeable, which is good. So taking that on board, I dropped the carbs on Monday anyway as I bloat on carbs generally, my body seems to like fats better. Going to start a few sunbed sessions. Also went for a walk last night. The walk was nice. I work inside all day so getting out is a real boost.

Back, biceps and calves today

Did these excercises back to back

Reverse grip pulldowns

straight arm pulldowns

row machine

vertical traction with is kind of pulldown ish

I did that 3 times 20 reps per excercise. First time round was a bit of a warm up

Then

1 arm dumbell rows with free arm on thigh 1 set

hyper ext 30 reps rest pause

straight bar bicep curls

2 sets of 20 then a triple drop

rope hammers

1 drop set i think it was 5 drops

calves press

2 sets 20 reps

1 set complete stop at the bottom the pause at the top

1 set tripple drop

that was time up

cod today. Sainsburys have strated doing cod in the blocks again. I prefer cod to coley so thats a bit better


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Legs today. Went heavy again this week due to the next couple of weeks being bank holidays and all that jazz will mean i will be training in a gym without a squat rack, plenty for me to get on with though.

Back squats

went through the usual 3 sets of 20 reps up to 100kg

150kg x 9 wanted 10 but was alone and didn't want to get pinned

150kg x 6

140kg x 6 ds 100kg x10 60kg x 10

fronts

80kg x6

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

30 secs rest

leg ext

70kg x 12

70kg x 10

The resistance on this must be easy as in the other gym im at 50kg is more than enough

lying hamstring curls

25kg x 14

30kg x 8

30kg x 7

dumbel sldl

40kg dumbells x 15

same x 12

same x 12

did not lock out at the top so all hammies

then did some abs

Sports massage and sunbed tomorrow hopefully. then off to a wedding in the afternoon and then Sunday is my 32nd birthday so I will be having my cheat meal Sunday lunch time and maybe a peice of cake as a well.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Another week in Hobbiton, begins with a nice sunny day Grin

Had a great weekend. My cousin became Mrs Sawyer and they should be on honeymoon by now and yesterday I had a very chilled out and relaxing day. The next few weeks due to the bank holiday might mean training gets shifted around a bit but I will still be doing the work just on different days. This week will be Monday, Wednesday and Thursday due to bank holiday on Friday. The week after will be Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday and the week after that will be Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday. Nice to be off work and have a nice amount of time at home.

Chest and Triceps today

Incline smith press I like a 30 degree incline

70kg x 8 rp 2 rp1 then a tripple drop

Tri set of

flat press machine 4 drops

pec dec tripple drop

incline press machine triple drop

Nice pump going on there and the definition is coming on very well.

Rope pushdowns

3 sets of 20 reps adding weight each time

overhead cable ext

1 set 4 drops

1 arm reverse ext

3 sets 12 reps

then did a bit of abs. Leg raises and rope crunches

That was that veins are popping out all over the place and that can only be good


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Another great day today

SHOULDERS TRAPS AND CALVES

cable laterals

ss

face pulls

30-20 reps each done 3 times upped weight each set

machine press

65kg x 6 then dropped 10kg each time for 5 drops not sure on the reps for the drops

standing laterals with plates

10kg x 20 reps

Smiths shrugs

ss

smith behind back shrugs

ss

cable up right row

3 rounds 20 reps per set adding weight each time

calves

seated smiths calve raise ( pause at top and bottom so no bouncing and full contraction)

ss

1 leg calf raise holding dumbell

ss

calf raise standing on black justbodyweight

3 rounds 20 reps per exercise and stretched in between rounds

Happy with that one

My evening cardio is a power walk at the moment. Giving it a go after a chat with the prep chap it's nice to be out side in the sun


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks to the bank holidays today was a leg day and it went like this

seated hamstring curls

50 reps

40 reps

30 reps

20 reps

10 reps

I upped the weight 10kg each time

1 leg dumbell sldl ( wanted to try them after seeing Mark Dugdale do them, didnt like them much)

3 sets of 20 reps per leg add weight each set

leg ext

50 reps

20 reps

20 reps

adding weight each set

1 set of leg leg ext

just kept alternating the leg as the other reached failure and really sqeezing the quads

pin leg press

190kg x 20

then tripple drop

walking lunges

2 20kg dumbells x 2 lengths

these felt heavy enough for lunges

goblet squats

40kg x30 reps ass to the grass

45 minutes was up and I had to get my ass to work


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

been a busy few days painting the kitchen and giving it a general spruce up so that was 3 days taken up. Yesterday managed to get out a spend a little bit of my birthday money on some new clothes. I still have some stuff from my slightly bigger days so I needed to buy some bits and bobs that actually fit me.

Training 3 days straight this week so we can enjoy the the long weekend and relax a bit. Not on the diet or the cardio but just generally go to a country fair and have a cold diet coke in a beer garden.

Back , biceps and calves today

chins

me x10

me 8

me x5

bent over rows

90kg x9

90kg x 8

90kg x 7

deads

130kg x 10

150kg x 6

ez curls

30kg x 12

40kg x 9

40kg x 10

hammers

20kg x 10

20kg x10

20kg x 10

standing calf raise

50kg x 12

90kg x 10

110kg x 8

110kg x 8

done and dusted in 45 minutes and off to work

I think by Friday I'm going to appreciate the long weekend


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

I will try and get a picture over the weekend folks just no where in the house where i can balance a camera.

Todays early morning blitz was chest, tris and abbage

Incline dumbell press

36kg x 9 these are starting to feel really heavy now

32kg x 8

flat press machine

60kg x 10

60kg x 5 ds 50kg x 4 5 reps is just to low

flat flys

16kg x 10

16kg x 12

pushdowns

27.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 9

30kg x 8

overhead dumbell ext

22kg x 10

22kg x 9

22kg x 7

abs were

weighted leg raise

leg raises with a extra raise

weighted crunches

Thats was that. I think im pretty much on target to be a bit better than last year. I seem to remember last year things really changed over the last 4 weeks and i'm looking decent for 6.5 weeks out and although im getting a bit weaker on the pressing i generally feel pretty decent


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Legs this morning

The recreation center was just opening up which made the workout 5 minutes shorter than normal. I usually like to have an hour to do legs but 40 minutes it was.

tri set of

Leg ext

seated hamstring curls

pin leg press

1set 30 reps on all

2nd set 20 reps more weight

3rd set 20 reps more weight and held the contraction more , which flippin hurt

Sldl with dumbells ( 10 breathes between each set)

42kg dumbells 10 reps

40kg x 6

38kg x 6

36kg x 5

34kg x 10

That burned a bit. I like the feel with dumbells as the weight is more to the side than out to the front with a bar

Lunges

18kg dumbells 2 lengths with is about 8 strides per leg

goblet squats

42kg x 20

42kg x 20

constant tension no locking out

After all that my shirt was soaking

Streched out a little and went off to work


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just had to google what goblet squats were, couldn't picture them for a min. Good going mate!


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

They are quite good for the end of a session

Thanks for reading mate

It was hard getting up at 4.30 today, bloody hard.

Gym was quite, I think the 6.30am spinning class is taking some people out of the gym which is a result

Shoulders and traps with a bit of abs

Dumbell shoulder press

32kg x 8

30kg x 8

For some reason im nearly as strong on shoulders as I am on chest, guess im a bit odd

Seated laterals

16kg x 10

16kg x 9

rear laterals

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

up right rows

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

dumbell shrugs

42kg x 20

42kg x 20

abs were leg rasies and weighted crunches, superset style


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Back and biceps today

pulldowns just outside shoulder width

one drop set about 50 reps

and a 60 second strech

low row machine

1 drop set 6 drops 50 reps

superset

dumbell pullovers 20 reps

ss

1 arm dumbell rows

twice

hyper ext 30 reps

rope hammers

20 reps

15 reps

10 reps 3 drops

2 arm dumbell curls

run the rack 5 drops

preachers 20 reps

thats was really good blood flow workout or shock workout, call it what you will.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Fridays legs session (sorry busy weekend what with one thing and another)

Back squats

warm ups

bar x 20

60kg x 20

100kg x 20

work sets

140kg x 12

160kg x 6

front squats

80kg x 10 feet shoulder width

80kg x 10 feet narrow

80kgx 10 feet wide

leg ext

70kg x 12

70kg x 15

lying hamstring curls

25kg x 10

25kg x 9

25kg x 10

sldl with ez bar

70kg x 12 lower to mid shin

70kg x 12 mid shin to mid thigh for constant tension

70kg x 8 same rom as last set

the non lock out really blast the hammies

calf press

cant remember weight

reps were 5 sec strech st the bottom and the a 1 sec pause at the peak and then slow down really hurt x 3 sets

Todays Chest and tris

30deg incline dumbell fly

ss

dumbell press

3 sets 20 reps per set

super set of

incline press machine

pec dec where i held the squeeze

flat press machine

1st round was straight sets of 8-10 on each

2nd round was quad drops on each machine

tricep rope pushdowns

2 x 20

1x tripple drop

overhead cable ext

2 sets lasta quad drop

cable 1 arm ext across body

1 set where id hit failure on 1 arm then go the the next and just kept going till i could get no more reps

then did the calf press again same way as friday but on a pin machine rather than a sled which worked better

just brief outline of my training style as its a bit different

This is an example

Monday Chest and tris

Tuesday off

Wednesday Back and biceps

Thursday off

Friday legs

Weekend off

Monday Shoulders and Traps

Tuesday off

Wednesday Chest and Tris

Thursday off

Friday Legs

and repeat. Every Friday is legs as Im closer to a more hardcore gym with a squat rack and better equipment and I finish at 1.30 so I go there. In the week I train at 6.30 am so train at a more mainstream gym near my home and then go to work after. I rotae between heavy/conventional workouts and more pump/blood volume/shock workouts so the muscle get a different hit every time and I enjoy this also I get no joint pains.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Half way through a 5 day week, not done one of these for a while with all the bank holidays we were having. To be honest I love the routine and once I had settled back into it I feel better on 6 hours sleep than I do on 7-8 also now the Kitchen is finished I feel like a weight has been lifted from my shoulders. I have also got my first visit to see the monkeys Jan adopted for me sorted with the wife. Off to Monkey world on the next long weekend Grin

Training today was back and biceps

Chins

parallel grip x10

close grip x 8 rp 6

bent over rows

90kg x 12

90kg x9 wanted 10 but better safe than sorry

90kg x 9

deads

90kg x 12

130kg x 10

150kg x 8 still pretty strong as I controlled the negative a lot more than normal, not that I drop the negative usually

seated alternate dumbell curls

14kg x 12

14kg x 10

14kg x9

hammers 2 arms at a a time

16kg x10 3 sets

That was that. With the 4 week out mark approaching I will be a bit more free style with my workouts to make sure I'm still stimulating muscle but not being stupid. For example If my backs sore and its deadlift day I might give them a miss in favour of something safer, or at the end of a workout i might fancy a drop set. At this point there isn't much to gain by going balls to the wall but a lot to lose by being stupid and getting injured. I can assure you I will be still training hard and sticking to my usual split. I will just be doing things a little differently. Fridays leg day will still be a shock workout as will Mondays shoudlers and traps but from there on our who knows what the next check and tris workout will be like Grin


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Legs today and a check up with my prep chap and lady

Today was a higher volume leg day

Seated hamstring curls

4 sets of 20 reps adding weight each set then the last set was a tripple drop

lying hamstring curl

ss

dumbel sldl

3 sets reps were in the 20-10 range

Plate loaded 45 deg leg press

I just kept adding a 25kg each side and doing 20 reps must have been 6 sets

quad set on the smith of

left leg lunge

right leg lunge

close stance squat

sumo squats

all back to back so 40 reps did this 3 times and nearly died

leg ext

6 drops

bit of abs

Check up went well, he said im nearly ready which at the 4 week out mark is music to my ears. Means we can keep hold of a bit more muscle and really make use of the muscle I added off season.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Felix. Having someone to look me over is a god send. Even if he did not give me diet advice just having him say, yes your nearly ready would be enough to be honest. All the other advice and help i get from him and his ex wife are massive bonuses to me.

The weekend was busy but nice. I seem to have developed as obsession with cleaning and sorting out the kitchen cupboards and having everything in order. Maybe I know things are getting close and I don't want any added stress. Saturday I stocked up at Booker and washed my car. Also played with with my Mum and Dads new ****er spaniel.Very nice little dog.

Sunday we just went for a walk and chilled out. I also did a fair bit of cooking for the week ahead and eve made Jan a pasta bake from scratch, no buying ready made sauces for me. I don't even like pasta Grin

Shoulders , traps and calves today

Won't bother with weights from now on in

Smiths front press 2 warm ups 3 working set 10-8 reps

run the rack laterals

run the rack bent over laterals

cable laterals

ss

face pulls

dumbel shrugs

ss

upright rows

standing smiths calf raise

ss

dumbel seated calf raise

all good, reasonably strong, but I have the safetys on a little so i may have missed a rep here and there that i might have pushed for normally. Mainting muscle at this point, not growing it and getting an injury would just be stupid


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Up bright and early as always. To be honest and I know this sounds mental, I really like getting up at 4.30. No one else is even awake let alone achieving a personal goal. It give me great satisfaction to know that i'm awake and working hard while others are only dreaming.

Todays act of kindness will be , running Jan a bath for when she gets in from work.

CHEST AND TRIS

30 DEGREE incline dumbell press

3 sets 12-8 reps

varying degrees of incline dumbell fly

4 sets

moved between

incline press machine

dips

flat press machine

ped dec with a good 5 second hold

I cant really call it a giant set but it was that kind of thing. I just went from one to the other depending on what came free.

Pushowns

3 sets 10-12 last a drop

dumbell lying extensions

3 sets

overhead dumbell extensions

2 sets

1 arm cable kickback 1 set sqeezing

Did a bit of lower ab stuff then went to work.

Actually have a weekend where we are able to chill out and go for a walk around this weekend. Sometimes it's nice to just enjoy the one you loves company


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Fridays are always a good day, then we add in legs which makes it even better

Made sure i was nice and warm today as I'm feeling the cold so the Extreme Nutrition jumper was in full effect.

Seated hamstring curls

3 sets of 20-10 reps

1 set rest paused

sldl

3 sets, nothing major didn't lock at the top. Went up to 140kg

front squats

4 sets

will be using these up to the show instead of back squats. I have the temptation with backs to go quite heavy so in the safe mode they are out

leg ext

ss

lying hamstring curls

3 sets

leg press

260kg x 30 rp 10 rp 10

1 set really slow on the way down three drops

Then had a look over by the ex wife of my prep chap. She has qualified for the BNBF finals in her time so knows her stuff. She was happy and pretty much said if next week was peak week , i could step on stage better than last year. So I will be just sticking with everything and not having any panic attacks unlike last year.

Funny story. My prep chap won't take anything for helping me so I asked his ex wife what he likes and the response was creme eggs and haribo.

I popped into Sainsburys and got for me, sweet spuds, asparagus (i love this stuff) and coffee beans

for him and her 8 creme eggs, and 5 bags of assorted Haribo. lol I have never bought Haribo in my life, jelly babies and chocolate are my thing Grin

I got a funny look from the check out man


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

What a fantastic weekend that was. I must admit trying to find a loo every half an hour or so when your out and about is a right pain in the arse.

My cleaning addiction continues by the way. My cupboard at home where i keep my clothes,shoes, supps etc is doing my head in lol

I have my posing routine sorted and nailed a good couple of hours posing practice over the weekend as well so thats good , just need to keep chipping away with the posing. I think it's one of those things that you will never be 100% happy with but as long as your confident then it shows.

Got early as usual. Love the stillness and the quite

Back and biceps

Reverse grip pulldowns

2 warm ups

3 working sets

dumbell pullovers

ss

dumbell rows

2 sets

deads to mid shin

cable row

hypers

did that as a tri set or giant set call it what you will, twice

dumbell curls standing

2 sets

cable hammers

2 sets

last a drop set

dumbell preachers

2 sets

That was that. Starting to feel a bit self concious in the gym due to being lean and I really don't like to draw attention in the gym or in public, just on the stage. I think I might not wear vests anymore just go with a t shirt.

I feeling pretty well, feel a bit tired by Wednesday and then by Saturday I was a bit drained but not like last year where I wanted to slit my wrists lol

If someone was to tell me I would be able to be lean, wear 30 inch waist trousers and still feel half decent this time last year I wouldn't have belived them, but time in the off season pays dividends pre contest


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello freinds

Made a few changes this week to my schedule. I am now getting up at 4 instead of 4.30 am. I have done this so that I can hit a good 30 minutes of posing practice ever single week day then I can do a bit more in the afternoon/evening at the weekends. This means by the end of the day I only have a bit of cardio in the evening to do and then I can shower and relax.

Chest , triceps and calves

30 degree incline flys very controlled

2 warm up sets and 3 working sets

incline dumbell press

3 working sets

flat press machine

1 set 7 drops

pec dec

1 set

1 static hold for 30 seconds

rope pushdowns

2 warm ups 2 sets

overhead cable ext

3 sets

1 arm reverse ext

4 sets one arm fails straight to next arm and so on

calf press

2 warm ups

1 set heavy

1 set with really squeeze and stretch and 3 drops

Strength is down a bit but thats to be expected. I am looking forward to the 3 day weekend and then then final normal week before depletion begins, which stupidly I enjoy , i think i've go issues lol


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Right another weeks coming to an end. Looking forward to the long weekend big time.

Had my assessment with the prep peeps and all good, keep doing what i'm doing, which is good to hear.

Legs today was a bit of a mental one

Seated hamstring curls

3 sets last a 4 times drop reps 30-12

leg ext

4 sets 20 reps up 10kg each time

leg press pin change one rather than plates

20 reps x30

then a 5 times drop set

front squats

3 sets

leg ext

2 tripple drop sets

lying hamstring curls

2 tripple drop sets

That was a burner


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Long weekend done. Had a nice time but I have such a short fuse now, not sure that i'm that nice to be around to be totally honest with you but Jan says i'm more augmentative than grumpy lol She keep reasurring me I'm not being horrible to her but I really think I am. Oh well I think some flowers might be in order.

Did my workout this morning and noticed it was quiter than on a Monday so might change my days to Tuesday, Thursday and Friday.

Shoulders, traps and abs

Dumbell shoudler press

3 warm ups

2 working sets

cable laterals

3 working sets nice and slow and controlled

face pulls

ss

bent over dumbell raises

twice

smith shrugs

3 sets

Did some abs which were hanging leg raises and rope crunches. You might notice i do rope crunches a lot. I need to thicken my abs a bit and i can really control this excercise and I feel it just in the right place


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well here we are at Thursday already and this time next week i may be carb loading but training will be all rapped up.

Back and biceps today

close grip reverse pull downs

low row machine

wide grip pulldowns

3 sets

upped the weight each time and the the last set was a 5 times drop on each

I then did a 60 second strech using the lat pulldown machine

hypers 30 reps

ss

incline pullover 30 reps

cable curls

ss

dumbell hammers

Well not really getting a huge pump at this point but i'm one vascular mofo lol

Generally feeling good about the show and the day. Looking forward to Mum and Dad being there and Jan. Rachel my prep lady is coming as well and we have a couple of chaps from the Foundry in New Milton (leg gym for me) competing so should be a good day.

Looking forward to representing Extreme nutrition as a sponsored athlete.

Going to get my sho bag out tomorrow so if I need to buy anything I can get it Saturday or Sunday. I have a little suitcase which i picked up for a fiver. Much better than lugging around a holdall as I did last year.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well the last legs days done and dusted . I have my plan of attack for this week and that's that really. Just doing what I need to do and want to do really. Must remember we want to do this sport, no one makes us.

Legs today

leg ext

ss

lying hamstring curls

4-5 sets of each 40-20 reps mainly getting everything warmed up but the last couple of sets were taxing enough

sldl with ez bar

3 sets nice and controlled

leg press

30 reps slow and low

ss

goblet squats

30 reps

70 reps leg press

ss

30 reps goblet squats

calves press

3-4 sets

pin leg press

1 massive drop set i forget how many drops 7 i think

seated hamstring curls

sqeezeing and drop sets

Well wanted to make the last one count so made it a killer

X men film tomorrow yippe


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

So we enter the last week before show number 1, the BNBF southern. I can't believe it's so close. I keep checking the calender lol

I am so looking forward to finishing work on Friday and getting prepaired for Sunday. It's like christmas.

This week is pretty chilled out for me in regard to training etc. I have 3 upper body workouts and a bit of cardio then nothing from Thursday on. The soreness from Fridays leg workout is going and as it does the legs are getting more and more vascular. Must admit this prep has been so much better than last year in regard to how I feel and how much more energy I have had. Prep is a great learning experience for me and I make sure i write everything down, even little stuff that I think might be pointless at the time I put on paper.

Did a bit of back and arms today, just getting the blood in, nothing major and did some stretching.

Work wise, I am keeping in quite. They know but I don't want to remind my boss after the tricks he tried to pull last year to make my life as difficult as possible. I have asked to leave early on Friday if I make the time up before and he has agreed. I told him I just wanted to get some stuff done. So hopefully Friday I will leave work at 11am and I have Monday off so all's looking good


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

GALTONATOR said:


> Work wise, I am keeping in quite. They know but I don't want to remind my boss after the tricks he tried to pull last year to make my life as difficult as possible. I have asked to leave early on Friday if I make the time up before and he has agreed. I told him I just wanted to get some stuff done. So hopefully Friday I will leave work at 11am and I have Monday off so all's looking good


i take it you don't get much support from your colleagues then?


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello mate. No not from the boss, he is a complete arse. Very jealous of anyone else being successful or trying to be. It's fair to say I have been trying to find something that pays the bills to get away. No luck yet but still working on it.

The penultimate day of training before the comp. Did my cardio and then off to the gym. Bit of a chest , shoulders and traps one. Nothing major weight wise just posing with the weights kind of thing. Got a little pump and thats all i wanted really.

Wednesday is the last cardio and weight session. Just a light little workout, probably some kind of circuit.

Generally feeling pretty good a little tired but whats new lol Looking forward to getting a bit of extra sleep after Wednesday as I won't have to get up at 4 to do cardio.

Did a bit more posing practice last night, went through the routine all good.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well today was my last training day. Just did some higher reps upper body circuit stuff. Just machine and cables really.Really odd training this way after doing my normal routine.

Tomorrow morning I will get and extra hour of sleep and get up at 5 for a bit of posing practice, did 20 ins this am. Jan wants to see my routine so thats exciting. I thought she would have had enough of the show talk but she is genuinely excited.

I'm sure i will find tomorrow a bit odd, with the cardio and training over but i'm sure I will get over it lol

Got to start work at 7am as I'm leaving a couple of hours early on Friday. Just makes life easier and less stressful.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Just to let you folk know.

I won my class and am now BNBF Southern lightweight champion. I will get pics up on my facebook when then come from the photographer. My name is Scott Galton if you want to add me


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well back in the gym the morning, couldn't take it anymore lol

Chins 3 sets

t bar rows

ss

dumbell rows

3 sets

shoulders

smith front press 3 sets

dumbell laterals 3 sets

bent over laterals 3 sets

As you can see nothing mind blowing, 75% intensity but my form was inch perfect. Had a bit of a stretch and that was that really. Still a nice color from the weekend although it getting a bit patchy in places.

Think i might start back on morning cardio tomorrow. Id rather start early for Taunton and be able to back off a bit than start late and have a panic.

Little bit of a life update. I have secured an account mangement job at a big supplement wholesaler CLF distributuion. This is a massive one for me as i have been knocking at there door for ages. Had the second interview on Monday, all tanned up lol and they really want to make use of my supplement knowledge and passion for our industry. The exibit at body power so i might get to go next year.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm offically back in prep mode now for Taunton. Done cardio yesterday and today on the old faithful argos bike lol and i'm back on the same diet as I was for the southern. Having a nice cheat on Saturday of slow cooked lamb and fresh bread.

Today smashed chest and arms

Incline dumbell press 2 warm ups then 2 working sets

flat press machine 2 working

flys

bench at 45 deg 1 set

bench at 30 deg 1 set

bench at 15 deg 1 set

bench flat 1 set

the flys were back to back only the time to change to angle of the bench. Really filled my chest with blood

Arms

cable curls

ss

pushdowns

2 warm ups

2 working

dumbell hammers

ss

overhead dumbell ext

2 working

rope crunches for abs and done

So my new split will be

Tuesday Back and shoudlers

Thursday chest and arms

Friday legs

Abs will be hit once depending on time and calves with legs

I have been looking for a 3 day split for a while so I can hit each muscle once a week and this one seems to fit in with my 45 minute workout window


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Right on me new training split and today workout ok. Had to get a bit of a move on. Can't wait for the new job I will have a whole hour to train in the mornings, what luxury lol

Back

Chins 3 sets 12,8,6,

bent over rows 5 (whoops), 10, 8

deads 20, 10,8 very controlled and safe

Shoulders

smith front press 20,20, 10,6 rp 3

dembell laterals 10,10,8

rear laterals 10,15

dumbell shrugs 20,20 The dumbells arnt really heavy enough for shrugs in a lower rep range so i make sure i sqeeze like hell and do higher reps

Thats that 45 minutes of pain. Still pretty strong, quad seperation is really coming in, delts are separating nicely. Game on


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

again well done matey...

the apathy round here is overwhelming..


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Cal, it's great ain't it lol just wait people will be sick of me when the pics arrive lol

Must admit it was bloody hard getting up at 4.30 this morning, i was in a very deep sleep and i didn't really wake up till the first 30 minutes of cardio was over lol

Chest and gunnage

Incline dumbells 30 degree incline

2 warm ups 2 working sets

15 degree incline smith press not a big fan of flat pressing

2 working sets 12,8 reps

dumbell flys

2 working sets 12,11

dumbell curls both arms together

2 warm ups

2 working sets 10,10

hammers

2 working sets10, 8

pushdowns

2 warm ups

2 working sets 10,12

overhead dumbell ext

2 working sets

bit of abs just leg raises and rope crunches

That destroyed me, i was wiped out after that.

Got an email from the people at the new job saying they got my forms and also a guy i see at the gym works for them so I will have a familiar face when i start. 3 more leg sessions till Taunton. All happening at once. 3 more weeks till i leave this job and 3 more weeks till a weeks holiday. I must admit i'm not sure which one im looking forward to most lol


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hope so mate, it would be great. So looking forward to it.

Well today was my first leg session since the BNBF Southern, so i started off slow with 6 minutes on the bike and 50 reps on the legs extension

and 20 reps on the legs press to get really warm

Back Squats

bar x 30

60kgx30

100kg x 23

100kg x 15

100kg x 10

These were all rock bottom reps

Leg ext

1 set of 120

1 set 4 drops, and partials

lying hamstring curls

20 reps

12 reps

8 reps

hamstring leg press feet high and wide

2 sets of 12

calf raise on smiths

5 sets stretching in between

Then spent 45 minutes on the stepper nice and sqeezing

Got my pics and dvd today from big Chris. Top bloke really recommend him as he is very professional

BNBF SOUTHERN 2011 pictures by GALTONATOR - Photobucket

This is a link to my album on photo bucket or just add me on facebook


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well it's Back and shoudlers day

Reverse grip pulldowns

ss

low row machine

3 sets 1st warm up 2nd a 10 repper nice and controlled 3rd a 7 times drop

pullovers

ss

dumbell downs

twice 20 reps each

hyerps 30 reps

cable side laterals

1st set 20 reps

2nd tripple drop

run the rack dumbell laterals

ss

run the rack dumbell rear laterlss

5 drops

press machine

4 drops

dumbell shrugs

2 sets x 20 reps

Done in 45 mins, felt realyl good. Quite like my new split


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Nailing the overtime at work,this week as come Friday that all stops as they will only be one more payday at my current employer and it looks like I will need every penny.

Starting to feel a bit of a grumpy bugger, must be dieting for 26 weeks. However it works and for the most part I feel good, so much better than last year, when I thought I might actually die lol

Chest and guns today

pec dec

ss

flat press machine

ss

incline press machine

1ST set was a warm through so did 20 reps per machine

2nd set was a massive drop set on the three machines I think the reps count went over 100 as our machine had little counters on them. How fancy lo

Guns were

cable curls

ss

pushdowns

1st set 50 reps

2nd set 5 drop

dumbell hammers

ss

overhead cable ext

4 drops

Then a bit of abs

This style of workout mixed with my alternate heavy week is how I have brought my upper body up this year. It's like power/rep range/shock or yoda 3 training but I only have two different weeks. Week 1 is conventional free weight stuff, what most would call "normal" training and the second week of shocking is whatever i fancy to nearly kill myself lol. I might change this up after the finals and try 1 week dc and 1 week shock but thats a fair way off lol


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well only two more fridays at this job

Legs today

leg ext

ss

lying hamstring curls

3 x20

the first two were warm ups the last set was a little more taxing

lying hamstring curls

3 sets 15-8 reps

Back Squats

3 sets 20 reps added a plate a side each time got 23 reps on the 100kg

sldl

90kg x 20,15,12

leg press

200kg x 30

150kg x 30

100kg x40

leg ext

5 times drop

calf press

couple of warm ups then a 5 times drop

Thats the last "heavy" legs session till Taunton, next week will me more, strech and sqeeze kind of thing and lots of streching.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Another day on the plan. Looking sharper every single day. Should be a a good show.

Back and delts today

Pulldowns standard overhand grip

ss

vertical traction machine(like a pulldown but from the side)

ss

low row machine

1st set 20 reps each

2nd set 10 reps each

3rd set quad drop each sqeezing like hell

hyper ext 30 reps

smith front press

ss

dumbell laterals

3 sets 20-12 reps

face pulls

ss

dumbell shrugs

3 sets 20 -10 reps

That was all. No point going silly heavy at this point and risking an injury but i'm not going so light that i'm wasting my time. Started having bcaa during workouts and I must admit i find i have more endurance and get less sore. Should be interesting to see as I plan on using them long term


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Chest, guns and calves

Again not much to be gained from going heavy so it was all about the volume

Incline press

just did a couple of sets to see how it felt

Flys

45 deg 20 reps

30 deg 15 reps

flat 12 reps

Back to back no rest

Flat press machine

ss

pec dec

ss

incline press machine

ss

dips

Just did drop sets ets on these really forced the blood in

cable curlss

ss

rope pushdowns

3 sets

cable hammers

ss

overhead cable ext

1 set 5 drops

calf press

5 sets

That was that felt quite nice. Bit of a pump but as you can imagine not much

I feel im neglecting the wife a bit and she is much in need of a holiday. So going to make a real effort this weekend. She is working Saturday am so I think I will get her a few bits as a surprise and cook her a nice tea. Just one more week then we are on holiday. I think we both need it to be honest. It's been a fair old ride the last couple of months what with getting a new job, winning my class and traying to sort out the trip to the finals along with decorating the kitchen and just living. She works a pretty stressful job as a reception supervisor in the NHS so she does not get much respite in her day, she deserves a week of pampering and I will try my very best to give her the most relaxing week I can.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Friday was a leg session. Nothing major so I trained at Ringwood which is my upperbody 6.30am gym usually. I will be training legs there when I start the new job due to being a lot way from the gym that has a squat rack. So this was a good chance for me to try a few things out in regard to what my legs sessions will be like.

Bear in mind this is just to get some blood into the muscles so not much hardcore training.

Seated hamstring curls

3 sets 30,20,10 really like the contraction with this machine

Leg ext

30,20,10

Leg press (horizontal with pin) no plate loaded

150kg x 20 narrow, 20 wide, 20 normal

Felt ok, nothing really beats the 45 degree leg press for depth

smiths front squats (no rack at this gym)

3 sets of 15 felt ok might need help unracking it when I get stronger

smiths back

couple of sets not counting reps

felt ok

Nothing beats real squats for legs but these will do

That was that. I feel with whats available I can keep my leg size and maybe add some more detail for the finals. I can also do sldl,lunges,dumbell hamstring curls, split squats, 1 leg leg press. So i'm not really worried about missing the squat rack. I will still get over to the rack once a month but it means training early at the weekends, due to my new working hours.

Today

Had a sports massage, nothing to painful just a general loosen up to make sure everything feels free and easy. The chap who does my massage has done the three peaks in under 24 hours in the last month so we had plenty to chat about. He said i'm leaner than for the BNBF southern. Just a case of being on the plan for longer and learning my body. As time goes on I think you learn who you react to foods, training and cardio so you can manipulate them to a better level. Any way time to relax


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think by backing off you legs you will get extra growth in your upperbod 

i think you`ll also have no probs maintaining that size..

you lucky fecker!

good luck in new job dude..


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks mate very much appreciated. Not backing off in intensity, just wont be able to free squat of 45 degree leg press,but should be interesting.

This morning was an interesting one. Turned the water on and nothing came out. So checked around the house,nothing seemed to be leaking. I went to the gym and on the way there were roads closed and a lot of police around. We had a burst watermain which was affecting the whole of Ringwood. The water was back on at 7 so i could get a shower, phew. Don't need a leak in the house at this stage of prep, just want a nice week.

Just did a bit of back and shoulders this morning. Nothing major, just some pulldowns, rows and hypers and some laterlas,dumbell presses and rear delt work. All sqeezed where possible and my form was bang on.

Nothing more to add really. Looking forward to the show and a week off with my wife and then the new challenges of the new job.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well the days are ticking away and before we know it It will be show day. I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone and getting on stage again. Love the stage so any time I can get up there the better lol

I feel pretty chilled out about life in general at the moment. Might have some thing to do with Friday being my last day at this job so i'm in no rush to get work done. I don't have much to do diet wise and I'm really looking forward to the week off. I have kind of given the week to Jan and said if you want to go somewhere just say and we will. I'm just happy chilling out, no stress. Might have to see her sister, which will be a realy joy lol She will be all smiles to my face, I think she thinks me and Jan don't talk lol

Generally life is good, had to pay off the credit card last night, road tax, flight,hotel and a suitcase ouch is all I can say. Good job Mum and Dad brought me up to save a bit and spend a bit. I have a lot to thank them for I must admit.

I will be using Jan tanna ultra 1 for this show as thats what I have in my box of tan so it will be interesting to see how that goes. I usually use the standard Jan tanna. I'm like snow flake so might need 3 coats as i read Si Stevens used 2 and his colour was nice at the welsh.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Back and delts this am

Chins

me x 10

me x6

dumbell rows with knee and arm braced on a 45 degree bench so no cheating

24 x 12 warm up

32x 12

32x8

bent over rows strict dragging bar up thighs

80kg x8

80kg x 8

deads

150kg x 5

130kg x 7

dumbell press

30kg x 7

26kg x 8 the first set was to heavy

seated laterals

14kg x 10

14kg x 9

bent laterals

12kg x 10

12kg x 12

shrugs

40kg x 15

40kg x 10

That was hard as a first workout back, but nice to to have to rush to much. Still done in 50 mins


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

this morning was

Chest , guns and calves

Incline smiths

30kg x 20

50kg x 12

60kg x 6

50kg x 7

The first 2 were more like warm ups

15 degree incline dumbell press

30kg x 5 whoops

24kg x 9

dumbell flys

16kg x 10

16kg x 8

i go really slow on these

kneeling tricep pushdowns

20kg x 12

25kgx 8

Kneeling down is really good more stable

skullcrushers

30kg x 9

30kg x 8

ez curls

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

dumbell hammers

16kg x 10

16kg x 8

smith calf raise dead stop at the bottom

90kg x 12

90kg x 10

90kg x 7

That was that, nice session

Not getting much free time at the moment in the week what with finishing later. However it does mean mornings are less of a rush.

Like the new place much better than the old place, looking forward to getting more towards my real role, but need to learn the system and things so a few months yet probably


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hows the job going scott?


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello mate. I think it's going well. They are breaking me in slowly, just order input and stuff atm but I'm sure i will be on the phones soon and in a few weeks getting more of an idea what my real role will be.

How's life with you?

I get very short evenings due to getting home at 6 instead of 5 but at least i'm in a job i will like a bit more


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i get paid to stay at home and talk sh1t all day about training..

its fcuking awesome dude...

sure as hell beats real work...

i just need some rich ass actor to train now for the cherry on top...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha check cal living the dream!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Scott if I could have half the dedication you have I'd be happy!..4.30am starts man I struggle to get up for 9!..you must go to bed at like 8pm or take sneeky power naps at work?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

imo natural successful bodybuilding takes more determination and a sense of pure masochism than the other route...

well done brocky i struggle to be up by 11 lol


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

you guys lol Cal you indeed are living the dream.

Hello Brocky, I'm used to it now. I go to bed about 10 or 10.30 ish. I feel better on 6 hours sleep than 8. I do cardio from 4.30 - 5.30 then eat my meal 1. Wake the mrs up and then get to the gym for 6.30am. Home for 7.45. Quick coffee and then off to work. Get home at 6, cardio again then eat about 7 to 7.30 ish. I cook in bulk and our slow cooker is great.

Well first week of diet and new job done. I am 1kg and a bit down on last week, which all I wanted, 7 weeks to go and about 4-5kg is from stage weight, need to get a better carb up process though.

Friday legs at 6.30 am in what I like to call a fitness gym

Warmed up with the seated leg curl and the leg extension

cant remember the weights on some things

Seated hamstring curl

3 sets all nice and tight reps 12-8

smith squats

50kg x 20

90kg x 12

110kg x 6

don't like smith squats but it's all i have for the moment

lying hamstring curls with dumbell held between feet

3 sets

walking dumbell lunges

14kg dumbells 22 steps one way then 22 steps back

pin leg press

190kg x 6

150kg x10

Done in 50 mins. Hit abs as well. I'm sore today and although they are not my first choice of leg machines they will do the job just as well as anything else.

Lower back was tight so no stiff legged deads

Not getting online much due to new job so I will update when i can


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Great log mate , have followed your log for a while now and I'm glad you are getting some of the success that you dedication deserves. I don't know if this has been asked or covered before, maybe I just missed it but are you a natural bodybuilder?

Any chance you can post up an average daily diet, It's good for us relative newcomers to see what a good clean diet looks like from someone like yourself.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello mate yes totally natural

Thanks for the kind words, very much appreciated

generally My diets pretty boring and normal

1) oats and whey with flax

2)chicken, turkey or pollack with brown rice or sweet spud with broccolli or caulli

3)same as 2

4)same and 3

5) make a stir fry, chicken caserole or chilli all made by me from scratch

6)pro6 shake or turkey

There you have it mate 7 days a week, one cheat meal a week

Personal Message (Online)

Re: JOURNAL FROM HOBBITON

« Reply #528 on: Today at 08:50:42 PM »

Reply with quoteQuote Modify messageModify Remove messageRemove

This week is my alternative week or hell week

Back and shoulders

pulldowns

ss

row machine

ss

vertical traction machine like a a pulldown to the side

1st set 10 reps each warm up

2nd set 20 reps each fail at 16 ish then rest paused

3rd set 6 drops on each

straight arm pulldown

ss

low cable row

ss

hyers

2 sets of 10-15 on each

shoulder press machine

1st set 30 reps warm up

2nd set 20 reps rest pause

3rd set 5 drops

cable laterals

ss

face pull

ss

cable front raise

2 supersets 10-15 reps

smiths shrugs

2 sets last a tripple drop

Love these workout it's like 50 minutes of costant work and blood volume tastic


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

even more respect to you for being natural, nothing against steroid users but i'd say its a bit harder being natural. keep posting mate I've taken alot from your workouts and i'n kind of inspired by your dedication and work ethic, its something I struggle with since the birth of my daughter, Always feel tired but trying not to use it as an excuse.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Tiredness is the hardest mate. Keep pushing on , your kids more important,they are hard work as I have seen from my mates daughter, full on.

As you may have noticed updates are a bit more spaced out. I do struggle to get online now. My hours are a bit later and by the time I have done evening cardio and had tea I just want time with Jan.

Thursday was chest and guns and abs

Incline press

3 sets of 20 adding weight each time

1 set of 10

incline press machine

ss

pec dec

ss

flat press machine

ss

dips

1set 20 reps on each just to get warmer

2nd set 5 drops on each apart from the dips must have been over 100 reps

Arms

1 arm cable curls

ss

1 arm reverse pushdowns

3 sets of 20 back to back no rest

rope hammers

ss

overhead cable ext

1 set 6 drops

cable crunches

and leg raises for abs

Legs today

leg ext

ss

hamstring curls

1st set 50 reps easy just to warm up

2nd set 30 reps bit harder

3rd set 4 drops and really squeezing burner

pin leg press

1 set 8 drops moved foot position each time

dumbell sldl

42kg x10

10 breaths

40kg x 7

10 breaths

38kgx7

10 breaths

36kg x 10

10 breaths

34kg x 10

fall over lol

gobblet squats

ss

1 leg dumbel lunge

2 sets just to failure

quad set on smiths

left leg 1 leg lunge

right leg 1 leg lunge

close stance squat

wide stance squat

15 reps on each non stop

Calves

calf press

20 reps light

20 reps medium

5 drops really slow

Thats hell week done and this week I have really sharped up. The water from the cheat week has all but gone and I can see things taking shape. Hard to really judge how I look as you see yourself differently than others. I have about 3kg to go and 6 weeks so nice and slow and looking to better anything I have done before.

Second week at the new job has been good, getting a bit more confident and people are talking to me abit more now so looks good.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Back and chest

Pullups

me x 9

me x 7

bent over rows

90x10

90x10

deads

140kg x 8

140kg x 7

dumbell rows with arm on 45degreee bench

38kg x 8

38kg x 8

incline dumbell press

26kg x 12

28kg x 9

incline flys

16kg x 10

16kg x 11

flat press

50kg x 8 +4+4 rest paused

Thats that, felt a bit done in after that but things are moving along well, waist is tightening up, I usually have a but of a "god i look s**t" on a wednesday and then by Thursday im quite happy , mind game hey!!!


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello freinds

Been mental at work, really busy place the pace in the mornings will take a bit of getting used to, however time flys buy big time.No time to be tired or bored. Really like the atmosphere, just getting on with business, hard work and in the afternoon things are a bit more chilled. However stillbusy as you like.

This week was heavy week

Tuesday hit back and chest

Thursday shoulders, arms and abs

Friday legs

Just keeping the basics in 2 working sets to positive failure and thats that i grow or maintain on best. Obviously next week the reps go up, the sets go up so the body gets differnt things to cope with.

Had a bit of a recurrence of the shin splints, well just sore a bit at the moment so before it gets worse, i'm going to bike for my cardio am as always and in the pm I think it will mostly be bike but I will walk maybe twice a week. Nothing major just something thats happening.

Diet has been bang on and I mean to the gram. Look a bit tighter this week , lower backs in pretty much and the legs look nice and seperated. I'm following the plan as always and executing what I know works.

Posing musics chosen just need the routine polished a bit.All in all no panics, only stress is the new job, but thats just trying to get the info in Grin


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Does hitting chest and back feel ok, I thought this was a no no or is that another forum myth. When are you competing next?


----------

